# What a difference six weeks makes. (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Nov 21, 2011)

In early October I dug some new garden beds in the backyard.







Here is how they look now.






I am glad I am able to pick my own salad greens, since we have been having recalls on them in many local stores.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 21, 2011)

Congratulations on your successful garden.  Yes it is amazing what six weeks makes.  And it is comforting to know where your salad greens came from and what was put on them to make them green.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

WOW  great job !!!


----------

